# AMD - Buyout...



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

AMD have this posted on their website this morning....

http://www.amdtechnik.com/index2.cfm


----------



## vfunk (Dec 28, 2006)

Thats a shock.. I was only talking to them last week


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

so is this under new ownership, management, or just part of a group?

whatever of the above, but why? does it need more funding, new designs, branching out etc.


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

I wonder if they wil also be moving premises, thats a bugger, I wanted AMD to re-map and rolling road my car later this year, as they are only around 20miles away from me, looks like APS will be doing it then..

:? :?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Wow thats a change, nice to see a good tuner in the right part of the country,


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

:x - not the best way of finding out!


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

Wak said:


> :x - not the best way of finding out!


being an amd agent and having quite alot of work done at amd, did you know yourself?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Were you not aware then Wak? :?

Looks like a bit of a 'Wide Boy' purchase if you ask me. Shame really but looks to have slid since the main man left a year or so ago.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hmmm... :?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

p1tse said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> > :x - not the best way of finding out!
> ...


I'd like to have known before seeing this post!


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Wak said:


> p1tse said:
> 
> 
> > Wak said:
> ...


Blimey, I thought they might have told their agents? :? 

I assume Bicester is now closed then?


----------



## Nick225TT (Oct 13, 2004)

Does anyone know if BBT and Mega4 are any good?

Can't remember them being mentioned on here in the past and wondered what sort of reputation they have?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Wak said:


> p1tse said:
> 
> 
> > Wak said:
> ...


  Amazed they didn't tell you Wak :?

It says business as usual but how long will this continue - general question - not for you Wak as I would imagine you're in the dark about this too. :?

I've heard some good things about Big Boys Toys from Jamie (genocidalduck) as he uses them a fair bit. IIRC they're a Revo agent....Don't quote me on that though :wink:


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

It's also nice to see that they have made the most of their relationship with this forum to keep us up to date by posting the small bit of news in tehir "Premium Site Sponsor" section.

If something like this doesn't go in there then what the hell is it there for???


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

pulled from the site:

"AmD Technik Under New Management But Business As Usual
As of Friday 9th February 2007 AmD Technik, one of the UKs' most respected tuning houses has been bought by a consortium comprising of Essex based VAG specialist Big Boys Toys (BBT) and Surrey tuning experts Mega4. Both of these companies have huge experience in the VAG performance tuning market and see a bright future for AmD Technik.

Shaun Hollamby, BBTs' Managing Director who has a VAG motorsport background which goes back over 30 years, said, "The opportunity to expand our business by purchasing AmD Technik is a hugely exciting proposition. For many years I have been a great fan of AmDs' technical expertise and look forward to the challenge ahead."

Joint partner in this venture is Surrey-based tuning specialist Mega4. Simon Howarth from Mega4 and new Managing Director of AmD Technik said, "As with any new business coalition there will be alot of hardwork to realise the potential but the experience and product knowledge of those people involved will ensure that AmD Technik has a bright and successful future."

Further information will be released over the coming days and AmD Technik will be trading from BBTs' West Thurrock premises as of Monday 12th February 2007 (see address below).

AmD Technik
Unit 6, Cliffside Trade Park
Motherwell Way
West Thurrock
Essex
RM20 3LE

Tel. 01708 861827
Fax. 01708 863031
www.amdtechnik.com"










is the glamour model essential for this?
and it looks like work has commenced at new site, essex. so is bicster amd now closed?

looks like "AMD" has sold up and moved to new premises.

Wak, and others agents, and anyone booked in for work; hope all goes well.

Scott-225 and other members who speak highly of AMD, will you be travelling down to Essex now?


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

p1tse said:


> AmD Technik will be trading from BBTs' West Thurrock premises as of Monday 12th February 2007 (see address below).
> 
> AmD Technik
> Unit 6, Cliffside Trade Park
> ...


I wonder if they will still drive you to and back from Bicester Village
whilst the work on your TT is being carried out?  :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

TT2BMW said:


> Looks like a bit of a 'Wide Boy' purchase if you ask me. Shame really but looks to have slid since the main man left a year or so ago.












I rest my case! :?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

More info from Audisport forums

http://www.audi-sport.net/vb/showthread.php?t=34682


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

not had the TT long, but had a remap in mind.

bicster wasn't close, but essex is even further.

a reputation they have to build on, even with "AMD" name under their belts and VAG experience


----------



## Nick225TT (Oct 13, 2004)

What exactly have they bought if they have closed the Bicester premises.
They must be asset stripping all the hardware (RR etc) down to Essex.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

All weird given AMD, that that long ago, took over the premises next door to expand! :?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

mighTy Tee said:


> More info from Audisport forums
> 
> http://www.audi-sport.net/vb/showthread.php?t=34682


"No answer on the phones on Friday but got through today to be told AMD had gone into liquidation" ~ Some serious PR is going to be required if this is the case!

Gutted for Wak & UK225.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Wonder if BBT/Mega4 are going to be taking on the Porsche side of things too :?


----------



## Nick225TT (Oct 13, 2004)

In a way you can see why AMD would keep quiet if they had financial issues. The worst thing that can happen to a company is for rumours of cash flow problems to surface.

Maybe a new partnership with the APS boys is in the offing? Iâ€™d expect Ed to be busy in the near future.


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

maybe APS should move into AMD's old premises so they can have rolling road access..


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2007)

Apparently the Rolling Road will be for sale in March. I don't think from all accounts any existing staff are being kept on either.

I knew this was happening on Friday so I'm surprised Wak wasn't told.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

So what of Adam and Jo ? didn't he have a stake in the company ?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Well this really looks like it would suit the new breed of TT owners in any case (complete with gull wing doors) :?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

I wonder what part the dog plays in the company, (No, the one on the right!).


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> Gutted for Wak & UK225.


just a glitch! we support our delivered products to our customers.
And we have always kept a hand in on the market so there are always options. 
We also only ever recommended something we feel is good for the customer.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I wonder if I am partly to blame.

After all, last time I cleaned the TT I removed the AMD stickers from my (rear) side glass :?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

And there'd be plenty of stickers to be removed from your rear gl'*ass* Dick!


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> All weird given AMD, that that long ago, took over the premises next door to expand! :?


Why is that weird. Big expansion plans and investment require plenty of revenue to make them work. It is exactly the sort of investment that can lead to problems if you don't see the return you're expecting :-/


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> And there'd be plenty of stickers to be removed from your rear gl'*ass* Dick!


Dont pick on my mate, Roverman.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2007)

Clive, did you get my email last week? Not sure I've got your current one anymore?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Well this really looks like it would suit the new breed of TT owners in any case (complete with gull wing doors) :?


I see they have seen sense and removed the crappy pic then :?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Since they are clearly watching this thread and as well as threads on the various other forums as per the pic change

It would be nice to hear the story straight from the horses mouth as IMO its transitional periods like this that could win or lose a lot of custom :?


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Crap, im midway through a One Click reset \ map.

Hope this wont mess it up.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Danny Boy said:


> Crap, im midway through a One Click reset \ map.
> 
> Hope this wont mess it up.


we can always give advise on them if you need help!


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Will the new owners honour the work that AMD have carried out in the past..

I used to use BBt when I was in my V Dub Beetle days, so they have been around a while..


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

The plus for me is it will be closer...  (Next door to lakeside)

The only thing is i was planing to have a custom remap in a month or two.... :?

Will the new management still prvide the same service and at the same quality of service.. :?


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

JAAYDE said:


> Will the new management still prvide the same service and at the same quality of service.. :?


That remains to be seen, if they are not keeping the Biscster workshop open and retaining any of the existing AMD staff then who knows.

Nobody seems toknow a great deal about Big Boys Toys, they are down the road from me (10 miles), but ive never used them. Jamie (Genocidalduck), has used them for servicing his cabs and he rates them, so it may be worth a punt.

IMO if they adopt the AMD pricing structure i.e. forCambelt changes etc (i dont include remaps in this as the Evolution remap seems good value for money), then i wont even be trying them.

It will be interesting to see what happens.

Chris

BBT are quite active on seatcurpa.net and have their sponsers section

http://www.seatcupra.net/forums/forumdi ... 5115&f=160

The AMD announcement is here:

http://www.seatcupra.net/forums/showthread.php?t=112793


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Have AMD even bothered to post in their "Premium Sponsor's Section"?

No?

Just shows what a waste of *Tim, is it really that hard to remember not to swear in the main forum? :roll: Clive* space they are.

You can take that to mean AMD themselves OR the Premium section, or you can interpret it exactly how it was intended.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

having a quick browse on the above link, BBT already supply chippeduk and revo


----------



## Nick225TT (Oct 13, 2004)

How many people would let these guys loose on their TT's










Are these guys based is Essex or Norfolk?


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

Nick225TT said:


> How many people would let these guys loose on their TT's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't know about letting the guys loose, but I might consider letting her loose! :-*


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

I want the dog to do my custom remap :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

ctgilles said:


> I want the dog to do my custom remap :lol:


She's too busy getting dressed.


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

jampott said:


> ctgilles said:
> 
> 
> > I want the dog to do my custom remap :lol:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Well that's the toys taken care of...


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)




----------



## elderberry blue (Nov 7, 2006)

hahaha they look like the ripspeed lot in halfords :lol: :lol: more chance of letting my mum remap and rolling road test my car :lol: :lol:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Clive, did you get my email last week? Not sure I've got your current one anymore?


a) Yes, I did, but I was out of the country.
b) Have you seen the http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/templates/ttForum/images/lang_english/icon_pm.gif button? It provides this cool feature to have a conversation with someone and not use the forum as a personal message board.... ;-)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

clived said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > Clive, did you get my email last week? Not sure I've got your current one anymore?
> ...


Have you discovered that button Clive?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2007)

clived said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > Clive, did you get my email last week? Not sure I've got your current one anymore?
> ...


I forgot email was country specific, did you come back with a tan?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

No, just a bad mood! :?


----------



## dubsingh (Aug 22, 2006)

just hope it will still carry on trading but as a different management!

Its was only the other day we was all talking about remap, and how good they were.

What is it with these big companies??? With AMD and BBS, who next???

U'd think the amount of business and reputation, that these can just fold due to debt or bankrupcy :x


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Oh well - AmD's best days were when they were in Oddington with Geoff and Scott running it. Bigger premises saw service start to suffer and then when Geoff left and finally Scott left...

At least APS seem to be doing what AmD did best. Good luck to them


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

ronin said:


>


I think that Image sums it up nicely, lets hope BBT take it on with no drudge left from AMD at all.

As for BBT they should be pretty good, again my own experience was from Aircooled days but they allways did what they said when they said, and their local shopping venue is better than Bicester Village.

I guess for the midlans folks though it does reduce it now although APS and RSD both good places.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

shao_khan said:


> I guess for the midlans folks though it does reduce it now although APS and RSD both good places.


There's also VagTech at Leighton Buzzard.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

shao_khan said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Or you could always use DMS. Not cheap but they come to you.


----------



## big_chris1981 (Mar 25, 2005)

Never nice to see a well established UK tuner go under.

Having called AMD on Monday and being redirected to BBT, what I understand is that BBT have only bought the software side of things, they were pretty cagey, but addmited all they own is software and the name.

It was also let slip that the guy who owns miltek is involved somehow.

If you look into thier other interests, sounds like they might have bought the mapping business just to stop anyone else having it...

I'd suggest people do a few searches on the internet for Big Boys Toys.....just for a balanced range of views and opinions, some people cant get enough, others think otherwise......


----------



## Nick225TT (Oct 13, 2004)

ronin said:


> shao_khan said:
> 
> 
> > ronin said:
> ...


Wouldn't touch them with a barge pole :evil:

Stay well clear!


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

If they own the AmD evolution software, then what would be different dealing with these guys?

They currently have my One Click (which i have paid for).


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

interesting that you've hear software and name only.
still alot of work to build on for them.

bit like there are loads of the revo dealers, revo are a big name, but the supplier themself requires a good reputation too

so the land, building, assets at bicster which probably worth the most money, wander what will happen to it.


----------



## Nick225TT (Oct 13, 2004)

It's most likely to have loans/debts secured on it and so will revert back to the banks hands.

Will Wak & Morgan be offering their 'own' remaps in the future? :roll:


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Well guys as Wak has said it came as much of a surprise to us as everyone else !

To eliminate any concerns that our customers may have, Vagcheck will continue to supply support for any AmD product we have supplied.

The map delivery hardware we use is owned outright by Vagcheck, & through our continual research in ECU remapping we have made many contacts & gained much experience.

We will be reviewing our options over the next week, & you can be sure when we make the descision over which code we will use it will be because we feel it will be the best option available for our customers.

Cheers
Morgan


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Good luck Morgan and Wak.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

best of luck to vagcheck, uk225, wak and those involved.

one question, how does BBT determine the rights to AMD software. Forexample if vagcheck was an agent of it, could the original map be altered slightly and not be classifed as so called AMD.

either way good luck, as only been a TT owner not long I have seen UK225, wak, vagcheck have been very usefully, loyal, friendly to all on here


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2007)

p1tse said:


> best of luck to vagcheck, uk225, wak and those involved.
> 
> one question, how does BBT determine the rights to AMD software. Forexample if vagcheck was an agent of it, could the original map be altered slightly and not be classifed as so called AMD.
> 
> either way good luck, as only been a TT owner not long I have seen UK225, wak, vagcheck have been very usefully, loyal, friendly to all on here


The base code/software itself is owned by bosch, I don't think anyone else could claim to own the software as a whole as it's produced. Basic changes to fuelling, timing maps etc aren't the same as rewritten patented switching like that of APR/Oettinger. Whether it's stored in encrypted format which most likely it is for a dealer will make the information useless without the encryption algorythm though.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Seconded John.

Good luck ( I don't think you'll need it ) to Wak and Morgan in the future, they have both been very helpful to me in the past.

Tony.


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

OMG!!!!

I have just returned from Holiday to hear the news!

I know that AmD were having issues as many people had been piss*d off by them and had gone elsewhere.

Since day 1 of my dealings with AmD, I have allways dealt with Adam, I have allways found hime to be honest and an all round nice guy, with a massive wealth of knowlege!

Does anybody have a contact for Adam, or if you are reading this yourself please contact me (07823 881984) with reference to the business or what is left of it, i know somebody that would be very interested in the premises and any equipment that is left! Adam, good luck in whatever you do. Many thanks for all your help over the years.

As for this take-over, I would like to know exactly what has happened, I have met some of these BBT's peopole at a Max Power event many years ago, I am not sure if I would reccomend them.

As for teh time being, think I will be using APS, I know that 3 guys from AmD are there, they seem to be doing very well and have a good reputation.....

For me, this is pretty tragic. I honestly dont know who I will now trust to do the mapping on my cars. Mechanics is not really a problem, but mapping is a different stort because I dont know a damn think about it!!!!!

Does anybody know what is really going on??? Have AmD just sold or have they gone bust???

If BBT have nly bought the software and the name, that means fu*k all! They are not going to develop new software and they wont be doing the custom rr stuff that 9 times out of 10 I would go for!!!!

WAK. Honestly gutted for you, I know that you had strong links. Its pretty shitty that they didnt tell you themselves! Hope that the turbo conversion was sorted before they went bump.


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

Result!

The guy that did all of trhe AmD software development is called Gary. He has set-up a business called ... cant remember. However, he will be working from the APS premises, so it seems that a good map can still be achieved.

The boys at APS, or is that AmD will be very busy! Looks like they will be needing new (bigger) premises soon!

Very best of luck to them all..... taht is 4 x-AmD now!!!!!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

scott-tt225 said:


> ...
> The boys at APS, or is that AmD will be very busy! Looks like they will be needing new (bigger) premises soon!....


I think I might know where there's some going spare :wink:


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

I know of a place too. Its got about 8 ramps, a engine build room and a RR!

Would be ideal, but I really doubt that APS would move in there, would be a bit Ironic really!


----------



## Nick225TT (Oct 13, 2004)

scott-tt225 said:


> Result!
> 
> The guy that did all of trhe AmD software development is called Gary. He has set-up a business called ... cant remember. However, he will be working from the APS premises, so it seems that a good map can still be achieved.
> 
> ...


If BBT have bought the software coding for the remaps then they can offer this instead of the Revo code. There will be more $$$ in it for them selling AMD remaps which they own than as a reseller for Revo.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2007)

Nick225TT said:


> scott-tt225 said:
> 
> 
> > Result!
> ...


From the BBT website they also already offer the OBDTuning brand using Optican master hardware you'd assume, this would mean they can do that already anyway.


----------



## Nick225TT (Oct 13, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Nick225TT said:
> 
> 
> > scott-tt225 said:
> ...


But theyare still selling other peoples software whether it was Revo or the OBD map. They will either have to pay a % of each remap sold or a lump sum or maybe even both to those companies for the 'rights' to re-sell there product.

If you own the Remap code then you don't pay anyone you keep all the money yourself.


----------



## bigboystoys-uk.com (Nov 12, 2004)

Hi

Just been through this post for the first time, been a little bit busy trying to sort out the AmD Technik in its new home in sunny West Thurrock.

As with all things forum wise opinions are always forthcoming and not always factual.

AmD Technik went into liquidation at the end of the week before last. Our discussions over the buyout only took 48hrs and we were not allowed to speak to anyone regarding this until a full announcement could be made.

As you can imagine there are hundreds of loose ends to be sorted and everyone wants their question answered first. We will continue to manage this transition over the next couple of months.

And in reply to some comments regarding our servicing abilities, the TT is one of the most popular cars that we service because our prices are competitive and the quality/ product knowledge good.

Our R32 Golf has been the most successful car in the VW Cup for the last 3 years and won the championship last year. Surely this means something with regards to our VAG knowledge?

One of the first things that we have done with AmD Technik is made the prices more competitive with servicing and fitting. If you check the website you will be able to see the beginnings of the pricing restructure.

We will continue to offer REVO remaps and AmD remaps, it is the customers choice and our recommendation which will help with their decision.

If any of you wish to contact me regarding any of the opinions/questions that you may have please do not hesitate to contact.

Regards
Shaun Hollamby
AmD Technik
01708 861827


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Perhaps buying a sponsor slot and posting all new
prices and services may help people keep track
of what is going on and may encourage people 
to give you a try


----------



## bigboystoys-uk.com (Nov 12, 2004)

robokn said:


> Perhaps buying a sponsor slot and posting all new
> prices and services may help people keep track
> of what is going on and may encourage people
> to give you a try


Hi
I have sent a message to that effect tonight so lets see if I'm welcome?

We have a very good relationship with uk-mkivs and seatcupra so lets see if the waters lovely over here as well!

Cheers Shaun.


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Shaun, thank for replying and clarifying some of the events that have happened. Good luck over the next few weeks and keep us posted via the sponsors' slot etc.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Any truth in the rumour that Gary Handa's unpaid bill was the cause? :lol:


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

For those of us that have had our cars remapped by AMD - what happens to the original maps that were stored on the AMD computer systems? Are they still available if we need to revert to them again (or have they been missplaced during the move?)?


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

jampott said:


> Any truth in the rumour that Gary Handa's unpaid bill was the cause? :lol:


 :lol: very good


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Gary who ?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Gary who ?


Gary Handa.

Who?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

http://www.teamrocs.com/members/member.php?num=099

This one? WTF is he then?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Thats the one. Most of us having our cars chipped by AmD in the early days met Gary and i think just about every visit to AmD you'd see his car (still) being worked on. Think he had a bit of a falling out in the end over it...


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

He has a great homepage :roll:


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

Did he end up not paying for the 40K conversion on his MK4 Golf.....

Andy may be able to shed some more light on this as he is a ukmk4s member........


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

TTotal said:


> http://www.teamrocs.com/members/member.php?num=099
> 
> This one? WTF is he then?


http://www.mrkiv.com/home.htm
The old faces will recognise his car. IIRC his car was at Brooklands on the AMD stand.


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

and this http://uk-mkivs.net/forums/thread/401473.aspx


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

AMD don't come out of that thread particularly well
never used them so cannot pass judgement


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

robokn said:


> AMD don't come out of that thread particularly well
> never used them so cannot pass judgement


I used them once. And then never again. Never posted, never mentioned, because at the time, everyone thought they were brilliant and posted as such on any thread that so much as hinted that they were less than perfection.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Do I sense some parallels with the "big Turbo" experiences of a fellow TT owner?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Hmmm, as in 'Don't bite the hand that feeds you'? :?


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> Do I sense some parallels with the "big Turbo" experiences of a fellow TT owner?


No.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Nando said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.teamrocs.com/members/member.php?num=099
> ...


Good memory! I organised the stands and I couldn't remember that.... but just spun through some piccies, and there certainly is a distinctive looking MkIV Golf...


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nando said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.teamrocs.com/members/member.php?num=099
> ...


Thats where I know the car from


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

clived said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> > TTotal said:
> ...


I remember that - was absolutely gleaming that day. Ed (AmD at the time) said that it had virtually all of Zymols products used on it for display [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > Nando said:
> ...


All show and no go... :roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

CH_Peter said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> > AMD don't come out of that thread particularly well
> ...


Don't know why you didn't post... companies only get their reputations (by definition) based on what people say about them. You've accidentally added to their good reputation by not speaking out. :?


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

jampott said:


> CH_Peter said:
> 
> 
> > robokn said:
> ...


You _do _know why I didn't post... as stated above. But yes, you're right.


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

Did anybody know about this persons involvement in AmD???










???


----------



## vfunk (Dec 28, 2006)

scott-tt225 said:


> Did anybody know about this persons involvement in AmD???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats Mr Milltek


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

I know that is mr milltek......

It now makes sense why Milltek always did the customs exhausts and manifolds for turbo upgrades and Garys MK 4.


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

Wonder why it was never publicised???


----------



## vfunk (Dec 28, 2006)

scott-tt225 said:


> I know that is mr milltek......
> 
> It now makes sense why Milltek always did the customs exhausts and manifolds for turbo upgrades and Garys MK 4.


Sorry i thought it was common knowledge that there were links between them


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

I allways knew there were links between them, but just because they worked closely.

Never realised that the two companies had the same directors!!!!


----------

